

Superconducting secrets solved after 30 years - okonomiyaki3000
http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/superconducting-secrets-solved-after-30-years

======
CmonDev
Strange age: dozens of breakthroughs, yet no practical outcomes. Still waiting
for fuel cells in mobile devices.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.iflscience.com/chemistry/scientists-finally-
unloc...](http://www.iflscience.com/chemistry/scientists-finally-unlock-
secrets-behind-superconductivity), which points to this.

